# Phragmipedium kovachii



## Erythrone (Feb 15, 2015)

Phragmipedium kovachii opening bloom. Bought in Spring 2013 from Ecuagenera.


Phragmipedium kovachii web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Phragmipedium kovachii 2 web by Erythrone, on Flickr


Phragmipedium kovachii gp web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice and colourful...


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 15, 2015)

looking like a nice one


----------



## Justin (Feb 15, 2015)

exciting!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 15, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2015)

Quite a dramatic first image!
Congrats


----------



## Silvan (Feb 15, 2015)

You're such a tease!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats. You have joined an exclusive club.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 15, 2015)

Ooooh suspense!


----------



## John M (Feb 15, 2015)

Can't wait to see it fully open! Oh, boy!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2015)

Here it is today... I am in love with it although I am pretty sure the shape will be less interesting soon!



Phragmipedium kovachii gp ouvert web by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## eggshells (Feb 16, 2015)

Very nice Lise. I love it.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 16, 2015)

Gorgeous and well bloomed!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on getting it to bloom and great result. Nice fat sepals and great pouch plus the proportions are very good. You must be psyched.


----------



## raymond (Feb 16, 2015)

Tu va avoir combien de fleur?


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2015)

that is beautiful! love the velvety texture on these.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2015)

It still will open a little more before it starts to fade. Yes, you should cross it!!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2015)

Actually I am searching for a good pod plant, since I think my kovachii is somewhat to small for being a mother!

I was thinking about besseae 'Carlisle' but the plant is not very large too. I think I will use pollen on Cahaba Phyllis Bailey. What do you think?


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 16, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Actually I am searching for a good pod plant, since I think my kovachii is somewhat to small for being a mother!
> 
> I was thinking about besseae 'Carlisle' but the plant is not very large too. I think I will use pollen on Cahaba Phyllis Bailey. What do you think?



Do it!!


----------



## naoki (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful! How long is the leaf?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2015)

naoki said:


> Beautiful! How long is the leaf?



28 cm


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2015)

IMO, I think the Pk x long petal species look a little doggy but the color will be interesting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 16, 2015)

Well... Maybe I should cross it with a Jason Fischer? Or maybe I will keep the pollen at the fridge and wait...


----------



## Silvan (Feb 16, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> Actually I am searching for a good pod plant, since I think my kovachii is somewhat to small for being a mother!



*You can always try to self it. It seems to be an excellent clone. If it dies or regress at least you'll know that you were right thinking that the plant wasn't mature enough... *



Erythrone said:


> I was thinking about besseae 'Carlisle' but the plant is not very large too.



*Yawn..* 




Erythrone said:


> I think I will use pollen on Cahaba Phyllis Bailey. What do you think?



*Already been made... *



Erythrone said:


> Well... Maybe I should cross it with a Jason Fischer?



*Yawn...*



Erythrone said:


> Or maybe I will keep the pollen at the fridge and wait...



*Good idea! At least until the expo in March. Maybe you'll find someone with something you'd be interested to use it with. *

But you can always try to use the pollen on various blooming plants you have even the "3N" ..I'm thinking about that fabulous yellow Saint Ouen, ... That would be awesome if it would take.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2015)

You got a pic of the beautiful bloom, that's important!!!! Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Feb 17, 2015)

Gorgeous flower and great photos!

How many growths did the plant have when you received it, and was it hard to establish? I've been thinking of ordering one from Ecuagenera for a while but I'm not sure if I should go for it. Your beautiful photos certainly made me curious to get one again, though!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't know how many growths the one she got was, but Ecua had a great bunch of plants when I was in Montreal. The Pk I bought went to someone in Canada.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2015)

I have a Seymour tower whose second bud will soon open. I looked it up and didn't see that registered yet. It's near cousin moriza rolando has been made and is nice. (Also a pearcei in bud; never seen phrag Peter Croezen for sale)


That said, I don't have any particular desire to be responsible for the pod of someone else, just an option and I think it might be good to have more kovachii or just to hold the pollen for something interesting. 
Also, though a cross may already have been made, often people become interested in older hybrids and they are no longer available. It's often nice to have very nice older hybrids remade so people can grow them. So, don't let a 'yawn' deter you from remaking something if it interests you!


----------



## John M (Feb 17, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Erythrone
> I was thinking about besseae 'Carlisle' but the plant is not very large too.
> 
> *Yawn..*



Hey! 



oke:


----------



## Silvan (Feb 17, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> I have a Seymour tower whose second bud will soon open. I looked it up and didn't see that registered yet. It's near cousin moriza rolando has been made and is nice. (Also a pearcei in bud; never seen phrag Peter Croezen for sale)
> 
> 
> That said, I don't have any particular desire to be responsible for the pod of someone else, just an option and I think it might be good to have more kovachii or just to hold the pollen for something interesting.
> Also, though a cross may already have been made, often people become interested in older hybrids and they are no longer available. It's often nice to have very nice older hybrids remade so people can grow them. So, don't let a 'yawn' deter you from remaking something if it interests you!



Hey!! oke:
lol 
By the way, if you're interested in a Phag. Peter Croezen, the grex is available at Piping Rock Orchids. 



John M said:


> Hey!
> 
> oke:



lol. Don't get me wrong, the besseae 'Carlisle' is one of the best I've seen and it would probably make some superior Fritz Schomburg. But, would it be your first choice if you had pollen of kovachii?

Personally, I'd like to see it crossed with a klotzscheanum ..I have weird tastes


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Hey!! oke:
> lol
> By the way, if you're interested in a Phag. Peter Croezen, the grex is available at Piping Rock Orchids.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see it crossed with a klotzscheanum ..I have weird tastes



Thanks, I just asked him (glen) to hold a different hybrid for me. After I typed that, I recalled having seen it in one other place while doing other plant searches.... Lots of plants there I'd like to get 

I know where there's a klotzs in bud, but if it's available I might self it to make more


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2015)

Silvan said:


> But you can always try to use the pollen on various blooming plants you have even the "3N" ..I'm thinking about that fabulous yellow Saint Ouen, ... That would be awesome if it would take.



Good idea


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2015)

Hamlet said:


> Gorgeous flower and great photos!
> 
> How many growths did the plant have when you received it, and was it hard to establish? I've been thinking of ordering one from Ecuagenera for a while but I'm not sure if I should go for it. Your beautiful photos certainly made me curious to get one again, though!



I think it had one previously bloomed fan and a new one just beginning to grow (the one whose in bloom now). It has been very easy to establish. In fact I didn't think it could bloom so quickly!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> That said, I don't have any particular desire to be responsible for the pod of someone else, just an option and I think it might be good to have more kovachii or just to hold the pollen for something interesting.
> Also, though a cross may already have been made, often people become interested in older hybrids and they are no longer available. It's often nice to have very nice older hybrids remade so people can grow them. So, don't let a 'yawn' deter you from remaking something if it interests you!



I think besseae x kovachii must be remake and I am pretty sure I will try to make it someday with besseae 'Carlisle'. Silvan wil survive I think oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> .. one just beginning to grow (the one whose in bloom now). It has been very easy to establish. In fact I didn't think it could bloom so quickly!


A tribute you your growing culture!


----------



## Hamlet (Feb 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I don't know how many growths the one she got was, but Ecua had a great bunch of plants when I was in Montreal. The Pk I bought went to someone in Canada.





Erythrone said:


> I think it had one previously bloomed fan and a new one just beginning to grow (the one whose in bloom now). It has been very easy to establish. In fact I didn't think it could bloom so quickly!



Thanks, that sounds great. I think I'll order one from them sometime this year. Congrats on blooming this beauty so quickly!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> A tribute you your growing culture!



Many thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## raymond (Feb 20, 2015)

Lise je suis toujours preneur j ai des plantes que je sais fertile


----------



## Clark (Feb 21, 2015)

Super bloom!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2015)

Update. Sorry, the white balance is not OK. I took the picture in the growing room with 5 types of T5 bulb and HPS.



Phragmipedium kovachii 006 mod 22 web2 by Erythrone, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful, nonetheless!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2015)

Impressive indeed. Nice job.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 21, 2015)

Gorgeous still!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice. Maybe I will get one.


----------



## Silvan (Feb 21, 2015)

Still very majestic.



NYEric said:


> Very nice. Maybe I will get one.



kovachii as a "house plant" Eric ? 

If you have success with the Fritz Schomburg and Cirila Alca, I think that you won't have any problems with the kovachii as I find that they have the same growth habit
and cultural requirements.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2015)

I never had the chance to get bs or pb before.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 22, 2015)

Impressive !

I wish it could be in my collection some day


----------



## John M (Feb 22, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------

